# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Игорь Сеидов. 91 Стратегическая Разведывательная Эскадрилья в Корее

## Д.Срибный

К началу боевых действий на корейском полуострове, которые начались 25.06.1950 г. американское Командование США на Дальнем Востоке имело в своём распоряжении только одну стратегическую разведывательную эскадрилью вооружённой самолётами B-29 и RB-29 – это была 31-я SRS (Strategical Reconnaissance Squadron), которая дислоцировалась на авиабазе Кадена на острове Окинава (Япония). Кроме того, на авиабазе Кларк на Филиппинах базировалась 3rd Photo Mapping Squadron (эскадрилья фоторазведки), на вооружении которой были уже устаревшие В-17. Однако, как минимум один такой В-17 с началом боевых действий в Корее прибыл на одну из баз в Японии и участвовал в боевых вылетах на разведку территории Северной Кореи...

http://www.airforce.ru/history/korea/91srs/index.htm

Кстати, что за статус такой NIJ? Никто не знает? Беглый поиск в интернете не принес результата...

----------


## Chizh

Спасибо. Интересно.

----------


## verdiyurii

Господа, здравствуйте. Читал форум, решил стать его участником. Прошу не считать за оффтоп обращение. На авиабазе идёт реконструкция. Немогу зайти туда. А тема  Кореи достаточно интересна и нужная тема! Читал переписку Чижа, так вот я согласен что у Сейдова И. даты не точные. А подтверждение этому есть. не знаю зачем даты менять? наверное чтобы не нарушать режим секретности...???? Итак, мужи, сведующие в боевых дейстиях Корейской войны, вопрос: кто из вас может помочь участнику б/д, технику самолёта Кожедуба(Крылова) , находившемуся в Аньдуне в 1950-1952 годах? Нужно найти номер госпиталя в г.Аньдун, куда попал старшина Пятов Иван Анисимович. Ранение получено в результате обстрела авиацией аэродрома Аньдун. Кстати, Пятов И.А. припоминает, что 7.04.1950 Иван Яблоков, сбивший Сейбр, посадил самолёт с ранением кисти руки(я так понял, что без пальцев). После этого Яблокова отправили в тот же госпиталь. Мне кажется с Пятовым И.А. могли бы и пообщаться. Ведь техники самолёта многое могли бы рассказать и про пробоины и про топливо... Я в предыдущих сообщениях прочитал, что лётчика спрашивали про пробоины и  топливо, баки... Так вот, это не их тема... Пятов И.А. сам и баки клепал и первым гашетки переделал на МиГ-15 для одновременной стрельбы из пушек... Это заслуга не заводская, а людей-практиков... Модератора прошу не ругать за отклонение от темы и чтобы не засчитали оффтоп, думаю что про разведчики Пятов мог бы ответить. Лично знаком с ним, так как это мой родственник-дорогой тестюха!...  Прошу дать е-mail И.Сейдова. Книги его читали, довольно интересно. Мой мэйл: cna-3@yandex.ru

----------


## Zhirohov

Напишите в личку - дам и-мейл Игоря

----------

